# Grubhub Hourly Guarantee



## uberboy1212

GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


----------



## JaniceCT

congrats you made less than min wage and thats before gas expenses


----------



## uberboy1212

JaniceCT said:


> congrats you made less than min wage and thats before gas expenses


Thanks for the insight I wasn't bragging


----------



## Go4

JaniceCT said:


> congrats you made less than min wage and thats before gas expenses


LOL JaniceCT I assume you're an Uber driver and here you are ragging on a guy for saying what uber does to most (all) drivers! Not classy


----------



## MicDee

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


Dang man, sorry to hear it.

I half expected that to happen to be honest, companies like that always looking for a reason to screw you over. If you got a block that same day and before your block they ask for drivers? Forget them! I've not once gotten more then the 9 dollars in hour in pay during deliveries; I'd make less without the guarantee. Unless I was doing multi-apps, I'd never do GrubHub out of a block. If they want drivers to get up and drive miles for 3 dollars, super rarely possibility of a tip bumping that up a bit, they need to pay more.


----------



## uberboy1212

MicDee said:


> Dang man, sorry to hear it.
> 
> I half expected that to happen to be honest, companies like that always looking for a reason to screw you over. If you got a block that same day and before your block they ask for drivers? Forget them! I've not once gotten more then the 9 dollars in hour in pay during deliveries; I'd make less without the guarantee. Unless I was doing multi-apps, I'd never do GrubHub out of a block. If they want drivers to get up and drive miles for 3 dollars, super rarely possibility of a tip bumping that up a bit, they need to pay more.


Yea Im done with GH at least for now. Scheduling is just too much of a headache and they make you rely too much on tips. I really had high expectations with them since theyve been around for a while. I figured to get the ease of UE plus the pay of DD. Wrong on both. At least I got a nice big pizza hot/cold bag and dashboard signs out of it.


----------



## MicDee

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea Im done with GH at least for now. Scheduling is just too much of a headache and they make you rely too much on tips. I really had high expectations with them since theyve been around for a while. I figured to get the ease of UE plus the pay of DD. Wrong on both. At least I got a nice big pizza hot/cold bag and dashboard signs out of it.


How likely is it to get even a 3 dollar tip? Low as hell.

Finally got the on-boarding for DD, I'm gonna check how it is. I'll see the ease of getting blocks and possibly just do DD if it gets enough pings throughout the day. Or just do them both, but doing GrubHub off blocks is iffy for me.

Really man, if I didn't need mornings W/T/F off to possible doctor appointments, I'd have an easier time finding a part time job. But for now, these gigs are gonna be what I do. It's either making money while I wait or making nothing at all.

Keep strong, don't know why your doing this too, but we do what we got to do.


----------



## uberboy1212

MicDee said:


> How likely is it to get even a 3 dollar tip? Low as hell.
> 
> Finally got the on-boarding for DD, I'm gonna check how it is. I'll see the ease of getting blocks and possibly just do DD if it gets enough pings throughout the day. Or just do them both, but doing GrubHub off blocks is iffy for me.
> 
> Really man, if I didn't need mornings W/T/F off to possible doctor appointments, I'd have an easier time finding a part time job. But for now, these gigs are gonna be what I do. It's either making money while I wait or making nothing at all.
> 
> Keep strong, don't know why your doing this too, but we do what we got to do.


Damn sorry to hear that hope everything works out for you. I do this because I need the extra income. Im a single parent so I only really get to work when my son is in school or when he see his mother twice a week.  Havent been able to work much since hes been on summer break last 2 weeks but he starts summer day camp on mon for 6 weeks. 
I know every area is different but DD is def the best for me. Its easier to get on schedule and they dont penalize you for dropping blocks as long as its at least 24 hours in advance (as far as I know). Its the only one of these gigs that I feel like I am being paid fairly. I am anxiously waitng for UE to start in app tipping here in DC. Good luck with it, post an update of how it goes for you.


----------



## PrestonT

MicDee said:


> How likely is it to get even a 3 dollar tip? Low as hell.
> 
> Finally got the on-boarding for DD, I'm gonna check how it is. I'll see the ease of getting blocks and possibly just do DD if it gets enough pings throughout the day. Or just do them both, but doing GrubHub off blocks is iffy for me
> Really man, if I didn't need mornings W/T/F off to possible doctor appointments, I'd have an easier time finding a part time job. But for now, these gigs are gonna be what I do. It's either making money while I wait or making nothing at all.
> 
> Keep strong, don't know why your doing this too, but we do what we got to do.


Your first week, it will be difficult getting blocks. Be patient. Priority goes to those who qualified the prior week by staying online their entire assigned block, accepting and completing at least one delivery, having a 4.5 average rating, and I think completing 90% of accepted deliveries. Once you have picked up a few schedule crumbs, and they may be suboptimal hours, and work those right, then you'll qualify for priority scheduling the next week.

You can drop a block 12 hours in advance without your priority being penalized.


----------



## MicDee

In miami FL. Only Pembroke Pines and Aventura have a minimum hourly $10.00 wage when you got a block. You need an acceptance of 75% for blocks to get paid the minimum. FT. Lauderale, Sunrise, Miami Beach, and those two are $7.00 per delivery. Wynwood/Downtown, Coconut Groove, Kendall, and Doral are $6.00 per delivery. From what I read you need to keep a costumer rating of 4.25 or above, and a 80% completion of orders you accept to stay activated, but the acceptance rate seem to mean crap when not on the block.

I like the idea of not being on a block with DD since the tip is 10-15% of the whole order and is paid when the order is made. So I can be picky about what orders I pick if I'm flipping between two apps. Though unless I'm doing 11 am to 1 pm lunch rush or 4-9 pm dinner rush periods, being to picky can hurt. This whole base delivery pay and the at order tipping makes it leagues ahead of GH, but I got to see how used often DD gets a ping.

The pay though...after driving for GH for awhile, I'm starting to understand why restaurants aren't making the food before I get there. Drivers off the block decline low paying / far away deliveries back to back. Calling the restaurant when I accept an order and telling them I'm on the way sometimes gets it in the making for me.


----------



## uberboy1212

PrestonT said:


> Your first week, it will be difficult getting blocks. Be patient. Priority goes to those who qualified the prior week by staying online their entire assigned block, accepting and completing at least one delivery, having a 4.5 average rating, and I think completing 90% of accepted deliveries. Once you have picked up a few schedule crumbs, and they may be suboptimal hours, and work those right, then you'll qualify for priority scheduling the next week.
> 
> You can drop a block 12 hours in advance without your priority being penalized.


Are you sure it's 12 hours? I've gotten a warning multiple times saying 24 hours.


----------



## Prius13

How do you sign up for Door Dash? Trying out GH today.. First day. I do Uber, Lyft, UberEATS, Amazon Flex and need time filler when rideshare is slow and there aren't any Amazon blocks available at Dch close to me.


----------



## allcingbonz21

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


Gh does that, if u cx a order when u just logon cuz they ask you it counts toward acceptance during your sched block. It happens when a nice person jumps on all the time. That is how gh gets around the guarantee. I stopped gh due to that. I then got purged cuz I wasnt taking shifts. Chicago market gets purged by gh often. Dd is pure bs in chgo, flat rate regardless of distance and they dont care where u are with trip request at least in the burbs imho.
Trying Saucey soon, they are alcohol only see how that works with sloover heats. 
Uber eats changed waiting time pay out to 15 min here in chgo before they payout 5 bucks. They count seconds too I got pimped on it last night. Cx at ten my brothers and sisters or dont hit got order until 16 min have passed, from now on all mcd I am not leaving til 16 min pass. Ten bucks a trip for mcd, all day long , del fee plys the fiver. Shoot they dont care neither do I


----------



## uberboy1212

Prius13 said:


> How do you sign up for Door Dash? Trying out GH today.. First day. I do Uber, Lyft, UberEATS, Amazon Flex and need time filler when rideshare is slow and there aren't any Amazon blocks available at Dch close to me.


https://www.doordash.com/dasher/signup/
I had to go to a DD office to get activated and get my bag and card. It was real quick, not like a real onboarding session


----------



## MicDee

uberboy1212 said:


> https://www.doordash.com/dasher/signup/
> I had to go to a DD office to get activated and get my bag and card. It was real quick, not like a real onboarding session


 I had an on-boarding for DD today, sent me a e-mail the other day that it was canceled. Second time that's happen and the first time I just gave up till recently. Back to checking and checking again.


----------



## uberboy1212

allcingbonz21 said:


> Gh does that, if u cx a order when u just logon cuz they ask you it counts toward acceptance during your sched block. It happens when a nice person jumps on all the time. That is how gh gets around the guarantee. I stopped gh due to that. I then got purged cuz I wasnt taking shifts. Chicago market gets purged by gh often. Dd is pure bs in chgo, flat rate regardless of distance and they dont care where u are with trip request at least in the burbs imho.
> Trying Saucey soon, they are alcohol only see how that works with sloover heats.
> Uber eats changed waiting time pay out to 15 min here in chgo before they payout 5 bucks. They count seconds too I got pimped on it last night. Cx at ten my brothers and sisters or dont hit got order until 16 min have passed, from now on all mcd I am not leaving til 16 min pass. Ten bucks a trip for mcd, all day long , del fee plys the fiver. Shoot they dont care neither do I


Yea I havent been on GH since that BS. When was the last time you did DD? The changed their pay model recently. Im not sure exactly how it works but seems they pay more for longer pickups and dropoffs now. Also seems like they have capped the amount that you can make on one order too though.
http://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/


----------



## PrestonT

uberboy1212 said:


> Are you sure it's 12 hours? I've gotten a warning multiple times saying 24 hours.


Yes, 12 hours. It might vary by market.


----------



## Ted L.

Is the GrubHub Guaranty before or after tips?


----------



## allcingbonz21

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea I havent been on GH since that BS. When was the last time you did DD? The changed their pay model recently. Im not sure exactly how it works but seems they pay more for longer pickups and dropoffs now. Also seems like they have capped the amount that you can make on one order too though.
> http://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/


Interesting maybe I will turn it on, but if they run me to the furthest corner of my service region opposite of where I am standing by off it goes. I still hate how the pickup could be any Jersey Mikes though they selected the jerseys mikes 20 miles away as the preferrred pickup on trip that is super short.


----------



## uberboy1212

allcingbonz21 said:


> Interesting maybe I will turn it on, but if they run me to the furthest corner of my service region opposite of where I am standing by off it goes. I still hate how the pickup could be any Jersey Mikes though they selected the jerseys mikes 20 miles away as the preferrred pickup on trip that is super short.


Ive been doing DD exclusively this week and I like it so far. They also show exactly how much you make counting tip before you accept each order now like GH. Im going to stick with it since UE is being ridiculous with the quests lately. I might try UE again once the in app tipping is offical but Ive been making a lot more with DD lately, even with quest bonuses.


----------



## allcingbonz21

_I liked it for 15 dead head bone runs, until I said f this flat rate bs, I think I would still hate it as almost everyday I try it the call is messed up. I at 95th and rte 59 and I get a pickup for diehl and Naper, so nope I dont play that._


----------



## MicDee

Ted L. said:


> Is the GrubHub Guaranty before or after tips?


After tips of course. Like hell they'll pay you you that and lets you keep the tips on top of it. A guarantee just means you will at LEAST make that much order+tips or they'll make up the rest, as long as you follow the rules for it and have a block.


----------



## Prius13

MicDee said:


> Dang man, sorry to hear it.
> 
> I half expected that to happen to be honest, companies like that always looking for a reason to screw you over. If you got a block that same day and before your block they ask for drivers? Forget them! I've not once gotten more then the 9 dollars in hour in pay during deliveries; I'd make less without the guarantee. Unless I was doing multi-apps, I'd never do GrubHub out of a block. If they want drivers to get up and drive miles for 3 dollars, super rarely possibility of a tip bumping that up a bit, they need to pay more.


Anyone know the Grubhub hourly guarantee in Chicagoland? I made a little over $9 per hour last night. Also, can you work and accept orders although you're not on a scheduled block?


----------



## MicDee

Prius13 said:


> Anyone know the Grubhub hourly guarantee in Chicagoland? I made a little over $9 per hour last night. Also, can you work and accept orders although you're not on a scheduled block?


No idea over there, but you should be able to see it in your pay summery. If GH contributed to your earnings, then you dividing that by the hours you worked will give you your guarantee. If they didn't, then you either made more then your hourly guarantee with delivery fare+tips or you missed a ping and got screwed over. And yes, you can log in without a block, but that nulls your hourly guarantee and not accepting orders still go against your weekly acceptance rating.

The last line above is pretty much the reason people do more then one delivery app, they like being picky about what orders they take based on pay/mileage and not have to care about getting blocks.


----------



## allcingbonz21

12 in chgo for gh, 90% acceptance, and they count all declines even if you logon before your sched block



uberboy1212 said:


> Yea I havent been on GH since that BS. When was the last time you did DD? The changed their pay model recently. Im not sure exactly how it works but seems they pay more for longer pickups and dropoffs now. Also seems like they have capped the amount that you can make on one order too though.
> http://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/


Went on dd yesterday, arrrgh never again, I had to place the order but the cust says they everything on the hotdog then in a note says ketchup only, wtf, no answr to text or call, support via text ready to choke. At least let me respond first. Dd support text me three times before I could respond. All in all dd ugh never again, its gets worse just a nightmare


----------



## MicDee

Honestly, I really don't want to do blocks for the GH Hourly Guarantee anymore. In a four hour block, if I'm lucky to only use 1 and a half tank of gas, that's 3 dollars right there. 9x4=36-3=33/4=8.25 an hour. Desperate brother is desperate. Until I get into DD and see how it is to pick and chose my deliveries, I'll be struck doing it. It isn't like taxes where I can write off the loss or oil/maintenance that's a far off problem normally, I see the money I put into the gas tank.

I don't know how GH expects drivers that aren't using both apps out of blocks already, to log in to do a delivery just because they sent a text. If they do, it's just to see how much it pays and where it is, declining if it sucks.

But, well, I'm doing it because while the pay is a bit iffy, it's helping pay the bills just like with everyone else here.


----------



## allcingbonz21

Uber jeats today exclusive 104 in 8.5 hrs 18 in cash tips, got lucky with back to back heaven on sevens, each booked 11 and each tipped 4 bucks. Usually jeats doubles up and u get chiseled out of the second full boat pay out, but today I soloed each. Long day, but the scion iq on 4 plus gallons in 8.5 hrs (10 bucks) is a life saver. Napervillians I love u ))


----------



## Prius13

I forfeited and dropped my GH 6-9pm block as Amazon Flex Lisle Dch 6-9pm block opened up. Finished latter by 7.15pm last delivery by 55 and Weber @ Romeoville. $54 clams for 1.25 hours of work. I DF-ed with Uber eats and Lyft to downtown Naperville, plus opened up GH to take orders. Got nuthin. Hung out and people watched at downtown Naperville, then headed home. So slow with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## allcingbonz21

Started great to bad it didnt keep rollin. Potters should have been poppin tonight, they are gh exclusive



Prius13 said:


> Anyone know the Grubhub hourly guarantee in Chicagoland? I made a little over $9 per hour last night. Also, can you work and accept orders although you're not on a scheduled block?


After the preferred scheduling I would turn on the app with no block and get pinged, seemed like the best way to go with gh and ue


----------



## Prius13

allcingbonz21 said:


> Started great to bad it didnt keep rollin. Potters should have been poppin tonight, they are gh exclusive
> 
> After the preferred scheduling I would turn on the app with no block and get pinged, seemed like the best way to go with gh and ue


Oh that's awesome.. Will try that. Gotta have the red shirt on tho.


----------



## Prius13

allcingbonz21 said:


> Started great to bad it didnt keep rollin. Potters should have been poppin tonight, they are gh exclusive
> 
> After the preferred scheduling I would turn on the app with no block and get pinged, seemed like the best way to go with gh and ue


Wait, Naperville is not in my service area. Are you still able to get pings although you aren't on block schedule with GH? Regardless as well that you are positioned not in your service area? If yes and yes, that's good.


----------



## MicDee

Prius13 said:


> Wait, Naperville is not in my service area. Are you still able to get pings although you aren't on block schedule with GH? Regardless as well that you are positioned not in your service area? If yes and yes, that's good.


Uh, no. I'm pretty sure if you read through the thread you'd notice that you can log on and get orders without a block, just that it nulls your hourly guarantee, hell the topic started was about logging in to take orders out of the block hours. Also, you need to be in your service area to get pings.


----------



## Ted L.

Prius13 said:


> Oh that's awesome.. Will try that. Gotta have the red shirt on tho.


Does your market require the red shirt? I wa given a choice, get shirts, cap, and bags from them or provide my own insulated bags. I got the shirts, cap, and bags but only wear the cap.


----------



## uberboy1212

MicDee said:


> Uh, no. I'm pretty sure if you read through the thread you'd notice that you can log on and get orders without a block, just that it nulls your hourly guarantee, hell the topic started was about logging in to take orders out of the block hours. Also, you need to be in your service area to get pings.


So you take orders without getting on schedule often never had a problem with getting paid? Just curious because it is a bit of a gray area. They tell you not to but then you can flick it on and off whenever you please. I turned it on today without scheduling and took a single $12 order before I went home.


----------



## MicDee

uberboy1212 said:


> So you take orders without getting on schedule often never had a problem with getting paid? Just curious because it is a bit of a gray area. They tell you not to but then you can flick it on and off whenever you please. I turned it on today without scheduling and took a single $12 order before I went home.


It won't show up on the pay summery, but you do get a e-mail about it and get paid for it. I mean, why else would they text people non-stop to log in because your area is short on drivers? They can tell you not to do it all they want, they can't fire you for it. Telling us when we can or can't work, would make them our employers instead of a tool to earn us money. They can disallow us from using they're app, but they need a reasonable reason for that and not "Well, we didn't want them to make money at those times and they didn't listen to us like a good employee should."

People on blocks are more likely to take an order, no matter how low the pay is or where it is, compared to those that aren't; of course they like the former more.

Edit: Not picking a request repeatedly will lower your priority when it comes to deliveries, but I'm expecting people that had a lot of apps open won't really care about that.


----------



## uberboy1212

MicDee said:


> It won't show up on the pay summery, but you do get a e-mail about it and get paid for it. I mean, why else would they text people non-stop to log in because your area is short on drivers? They can tell you not to do it all they want, they can't fire you for it. Telling us when we can or can't work, would make them our employers instead of a tool to earn us money. They can disallow us from using they're app, but they need a reasonable reason for that and not "Well, we didn't want them to make money at those times and they didn't listen to us like a good employee should."
> 
> People on blocks are more likely to take an order, no matter how low the pay is or where it is, compared to those that aren't; of course they like the former more.
> 
> Edit: Not picking a request repeatedly will lower your priority when it comes to deliveries, but I'm expecting people that had a lot of apps open won't really care about that.


Thanks for the reply. I'll probably be doing this more often since UE and PM have been pretty garbage for me lately


----------



## MicDee

Just joined up with DD today, about time to see how they do. Though they have came out with the new pay scale. $1+100% Tips+incentive based on complexity/time/(distance?) of order. The key details the scrub at the office doesn't even know himself. At least with DD you know how much ya getting paid from the start when a order pops up and you got 2 minutes to accept or decline.


----------



## PrestonT

I wish pay was based on complicity. I'd be a billionaire. Alas, it's based on complexity.



No offense, just having fun with words


----------



## MicDee

PrestonT said:


> I wish pay was based on complicity. I'd be a billionaire. Alas, it's based on complexity.
> 
> No offense, just having fun with words


Whoops, wrong word!

Also, I wish this job was based on complicity. The laws are catching up with this job model and the way they do things may be changed to be illegal at some point.


----------



## Woohaa

uberboy1212 said:


> So you take orders without getting on schedule often never had a problem with getting paid? Just curious because it is a bit of a gray area. They tell you not to but then you can flick it on and off whenever you please. I turned it on today without scheduling and took a single $12 order before I went home.


I NEVER schedule. Just log on whenever Lyft is not PT. But previously when I would grab blocks for the guarantee I noticed the morning/lunch blocks meant that I might not even get an order but would get paid anyway. Meh. Min pay for couch surfing works for me right before starting Lyft shift.


----------



## Alfred DeSilva

worked about 8 hrs and was very picky on what I took made sure to call the resturaunts before arriving to make sure they started making the food before I got there. and ended trips when I arrived so I could get a ping by time I left the person's house.


----------



## uberboy1212

Alfred DeSilva said:


> worked about 8 hrs and was very picky on what I took made sure to call the resturaunts before arriving to make sure they started making the food before I got there. and ended trips when I arrived so I could get a ping by time I left the person's house.
> View attachment 153368


Damn nice man that's a nice day.


----------



## Ted L.

Does your market allow you to login without a block? With that acceptance rate you get last dibbs on scheduling.

The new block schedule in Trenton is so fragmented it's impossible to get a solid chain of blocks anymore (and every day is fragmented differently). Looks like my plan of grabbing 11 consecutive hours and hiding out in a low demand area is no longer working for me.


----------



## Prius13

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


That's bogus on GH part.


----------



## William1964

Your situation looks like the situation I just came across. I don't think it's legal for them to make a promise and then take money that you already learned to cover their promise.

You should go through all your pay stubs and see how many times they've taking money from you. However there may be some freaking clause in there user agreement that says if you work early they keep the money. But they offer you a chance to make money outside of a guaranteed block.

Two counts payroll fraud



Prius13 said:


> Anyone know the Grubhub hourly guarantee in Chicagoland? I made a little over $9 per hour last night. Also, can you work and accept orders although you're not on a scheduled block?


11 dollars an hour


----------



## William1964

I don't know why GrubHub is doing this. I personally don't think their guarantee is good. I have one example of my own and I've read about an example where someone didn't get paid for a delivery outside their block.

I suggest you keep all your pay stubs. Go through them make sure your getting paid everything. Check the blocks that you work to see that you got your minimum guarantee. Don't include anything outside the block. Just check your hour and a half to two and a half hour block.

Anytime you do not make the guarantee check and see if they moved or funneled money from outside the block into the block to cover their guarantee

I don't have to screenshot on my tablet it's on my phone. I'm not going to sit here and lie about something you'll have to take my word on it. I can't go around telling lies if I'm going to call people out for lying

To guarantee is only good if you earn the amount of money guaranteed. If you don't learn the amount of money you're guaranteed in your block they will move money from outside the block into the block to cover their guarantee.

Trust me on this one

In Chicago you've got the mayor situation.(again)

He wants his pension? I want my $8.61!


----------



## uberboy1212

GH really takes advantage of drivers with their guarantee. I ALWAYS get a BS $3.50 no tip order thats 10 miles away when its slow. They know that most drivers will take that shit order just to keep the guarantee. Ive been getting $12/hr guarantee from DD lately and have yet to experience anything like that. Lowest order Ive gotten is @$8.25. I have 100% acceptance rate since every order Ive gotten has been reasonable. Ive gotten some long distance pickup orders but at least they pay $10+ to make it somewhat worth it. Plus you only need a 75% acceptance with DD compared to 90% with GH


----------



## William1964

I watch a lot of crime shows real crime not NCIS crap. The one thing they mostly have in common is a phrase

Don't f*** with me.

I am more like please f*** with me I'd love it.

I don't mind getting deliveries usually I get a delivery one minute before my shift ends.


----------



## Mannydgarcia

I started with Ubereats, then added Postmates, then Doordash and just this week I added GrubHub, I'm liking Doordash a little more than GrubHub, but they're neck in neck, tomorrow I'm starting Instacart, which is shopping plus delivery so I'll see how that works, I might have to add regular Uber driver and Lyft because I'm still only averaging slightly more than $10/hr


----------



## uberboy1212

Mannydgarcia said:


> I started with Ubereats, then added Postmates, then Doordash and just this week I added GrubHub, I'm liking Doordash a little more than GrubHub, but they're neck in neck, tomorrow I'm starting Instacart, which is shopping plus delivery so I'll see how that works, I might have to add regular Uber driver and Lyft because I'm still only averaging slightly more than $10/hr


You will have to try them for at least a few weeks each to really know how they are. In my experience, all 4 of the main gigs (GH PM DD UE) were great for the first 2-3 weeks. This is done purposely to sucker you in. This is not just my opinion as I've seen many people say they have experienced the same thing. It's really good that you are actually trying all of them for yourself rather than just asking around like a lot of people. Maybe you should try double or triple dipping with some combination of UE PM GH if you aren't making enough/getting enough orders. That's how I got my for my first 6 months when UE first started and was pretty slow.


----------



## Vbutler

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


Sorry but just now seeing this I have the same issue as I called and let them know that my order was assigned and completed during an off schedule time so they did go ahead and pay me for that I'll schedule time order and not just for my hourly guarantee


----------



## The Jax

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


Thats what GrubHub does. I think though you have the wrong idea here.

Those texts are for people who are not scheduled that day. If you are already scheduled, then if a situation like that happens, yea, you get the short end of the stick. However, you need to look at the fact that you had the opportunity to make that compensation that you made instead of expecting extra money on top of what you did. This is GrubHub's mentality and I don't completely disagree with it.


----------



## uberboy1212

I only do GH off schedule now so doesnt matter to me anymore


----------



## The Jax

Alfred DeSilva said:


> worked about 8 hrs and was very picky on what I took made sure to call the resturaunts before arriving to make sure they started making the food before I got there. and ended trips when I arrived so I could get a ping by time I left the person's house.
> View attachment 153368


Also. whats with all the red? How about you stop rejecting deliveries. My bars are always green. No wonder you are getting crappy deliveries. You are getting de-prioritized. Stop being so selfish and think you are worth so much for your time and do all offers that come to you and maybe you will get better deliveries.


----------



## Uberkm

The Jax said:


> Also. whats with all the red? How about you stop rejecting deliveries. My bars are always green. No wonder you are getting crappy deliveries. You are getting de-prioritized. Stop being so selfish and think you are worth so much for your time and do all offers that come to you and maybe you will get better deliveries.


He seems to be doing alright. Are you suggesting he should try your strategy of sitting around in a parking lot and wait for a Door Dash order for 3 hours?


----------



## The Jax

Uberkm said:


> He seems to be doing alright. Are you suggesting he should try your strategy of sitting around in a parking lot and wait for a Door Dash order for 3 hours?


I do not know why you are saying I am suggesting that. if you are referring to a previous post I did, why don't you stay on topic?

Its crystal clear I suggested that he do all offers presented to him. Stop being a troll.


----------



## Uberkm

The Jax said:


> I do not know why you are saying I am suggesting that. if you are referring to a previous post I did, why don't you stay on topic?
> 
> Its crystal clear I suggested that he do all offers presented to him. Stop being a troll.


Whose really trolling here?

Why don't you try and understand what independent contractor means? The idea that somebody should accept every lowball offer is ridiculous. We all do this to make money. If you find a strategy that helps you earn more money then use that strategy. If you call a plumber and ask them to come replace your water heater for $20 they're going to laugh at you. When Grubhub sends me an order that pays 3.75 to deliver an order from a restaurant 10 miles away i'm declining. I'm under no obligation to risk losing money. It would be silly for me to take that.


----------



## The Jax

Uberkm said:


> Whose really trolling here?
> 
> Why don't you try and understand what independent contractor means? The idea that somebody should accept every lowball offer is ridiculous. We all do this to make money. If you find a strategy that helps you earn more money then use that strategy. If you call a plumber and ask them to come replace your water heater for $20 they're going to laugh at you. When Grubhub sends me an order that pays 3.75 to deliver an order from a restaurant 10 miles away i'm declining. I'm under no obligation to risk losing money. It would be silly for me to take that.


Let's go over how an offer starts.

A customer goes on the website or through the app on their phone, most likely they or someone they are ordering for is hungry. They place the order. The delivery platform sends out the offer.

Now, according to you with how everyone should do it, all the drivers should reject this offer, which leaves the platform with sending out and sending out until no one accepts it. The restaurant already started to make the food. The platform cancels the order, reimburses the restaurant for the food, refunds the order, and whoever the order was intended for is still hungry. All because you, who IS A DELIVERY DRIVER, refused to deliver it? Seems pretty selfish on your part.

You fail to understand that there is a lot involved with completing that order. From the platform employing staff and developing the software to sales people getting restaurants to sign up to employees at restaurants that take the orders and prepare the food to credit card processing to customers who place the order and patiently wait. Then there is the deliver driver, YOU, that picks up and delivers the order. You play a critical role in the entire mission. So accept the offer and deliver the food. When you reject an offer, that raises the chances that everyone involved gets screwed in the process. You need to think about that.


----------



## Uberkm

The Jax said:


> Let's go over how an offer starts.
> 
> A customer goes on the website or through the app on their phone, most likely they or someone they are ordering for is hungry. They place the order. The delivery platform sends out the offer.
> 
> Now, according to you with how everyone should do it, all the drivers should reject this offer, which leaves the platform with sending out and sending out until no one accepts it. The restaurant already started to make the food. The platform cancels the order, reimburses the restaurant for the food, refunds the order, and whoever the order was intended for is still hungry. All because you, who IS A DELIVERY DRIVER, refused to deliver it? Seems pretty selfish on your part.
> 
> You fail to understand that there is a lot involved with completing that order. From the platform employing staff and developing the software to sales people getting restaurants to sign up to employees at restaurants that take the orders and prepare the food to credit card processing to customers who place the order and patiently wait. Then there is the deliver driver, YOU, that picks up and delivers the order. You play a critical role in the entire mission. So accept the offer and deliver the food. When you reject an offer, that raises the chances that everyone involved gets screwed in the process. You need to think about that.


Ok. Either the hungry customer needs to leave a better tip or the company I'm partnering with needs to pay enough to make it worth my time. That's how a partnership should work. I shouldn't be expected to lose money.

Let's go back to my plumber analogy. Somebody took the time to build a water heater. This was then sold to a supplier. As long as that water heater sits on the suppliers shelf it represents a current loss to the supplier. So should a plumber feel obligated to make sure that supplier doesn't have lost money sitting on their shelf because he's a plumber and he should replace my water heater even it means a potential loss for him? That sounds ridiculous doesn't it?


----------



## The Jax

Uberkm said:


> Either the hungry customer needs to leave a better tip or the company I'm partnering with needs to pay enough to make it worth my time.


I can't disagree with you there. You are spot on with that comment.

The rest I disagree. Just deliver the food. Thats it. I mean, you are completely ok with knowing a customer may not get their food because you rejected the order?


----------



## Uberkm

The Jax said:


> I can't disagree with you there. You are spot on with that comment.
> 
> The rest I disagree. Just deliver the food. Thats it. I mean, you are completely ok with knowing a customer may not get their food because you rejected the order?


Yes. If it means I'm going to have to figuratively take money out of my pocket to deliver to them I'm not doing it and i don't feel bad at all about not losing money. I'm not running a charity.


----------



## The Jax

Uberkm said:


> Yes. If it means I'm going to have to figuratively the money out of my pocket to deliver to them I'm not doing it and i don't feel bad at all about not losing money. I'm not running a charity.


Its rare in my any delivery area in my market that the distance and compensation are so low that I would reject an order based on that. I do hear that there are delivery areas much larger so maybe I can understand.

Every once in awhile I get a Burger King order that my compensation would be like $4.67 so I accept then look. If the tip is zero, most likely they are tipping in cash. and they do. and I ask at the door if they don't offer, and they fork it over. In situations where the tip is very low, like less than a dollar and my compensation is that low, I will actually call the customer, identify myself as the delivery driver, and tell them that I noticed their gratuity was so and so and I was wondering if I needed to contact support to see if it was a mistake. As long as I sound nice and act like I honestly think it may have been a mistake (I know it wasn't, just saying). the customer will not get angry I called to ask. In most situations, a customer will admit that it was the tip they intended. So I kindly explain that I will be unable to complete the order due to the compensation from the tip and what the app platform pays me to deliver it but I will contact our support team as fast as possible so that they can assign another driver to their order. I also remind them that their order will take longer to receive due to this.

In most cases, a customer will say, "Hey I completely understand that. But is there any way you can still do the order? I can tip you in cash when you arrive." That does happen and they do tip and it works out.

In some cases, the customer will ask if they have any options. I usually explain to them that they can either leave the order the way it is and wait for another driver to be assigned or cancel the order and re-order with higher gratuity. With that, I can get the customer to cancel, which does not count against me, then I turn off my app for a few minutes to make sure I do not get the order again.

If all else fails and the customer wants to hold on the order, I contact driver care and just tell them I would like to reject the order due to low compensation. gets taken off quick and boom I have another offer. I rarely reject orders so no big deal to me.


----------



## Uberkm

The Jax said:


> Its rare in my any delivery area in my market that the distance and compensation are so low that I would reject an order based on that. I do hear that there are delivery areas much larger so maybe I can understand.


The northernmost end of my region is about ten minutes East of where I live and try to deliver. When i get inside that portion of the region there are over twenty restaurants within 5 miles. The southernmost end of the region is just under 40 miles south of that. At the top end where I prefer to work the area is severely underserved. Most restaurants I go in regularly ask me if I'm the only driver. Typically when I start working I get hit with a bunch of late orders other drivers rejected. Most of the time they aren't bad offers it's just there aren't many drivers serving this end of the region. When I reject an offer it's typically because the math works out to me losing money. My acceptance rate does typically stay between 90 to 95.

Here's the other issue with me accepting long distance pickups. When I do that I have to leave an area that doesn't have many or in some cases any other driver close by. If I accept a long distance pickup that means anybody in my primary area that orders food will get their food late or not at all.


----------



## Eddze1234

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.





uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


That's what I was told too. Ridiculous . I scheduled a 7am to 830am shift where I didnt get a single order. So I thought well no worries, grubhub promises 12 an hour minimum. Boy was I wrong. Still have no idea how they can factor in unscheduled trips. They are unrelated . Plus where in the heck does it say that anyways. Word to wise never do unscheduled grubhub trips because they suck with little pay. At least in the pasadena ca location anyways


----------



## Toby2

I had a couple of $4 orders that I rejected because I know there is no tip. I’m thinking if they tipped a couple of bucks they would have a chance of someone making the delivery. Then I thought of taking the order, calling them and saying that if you would of put a couple of bucks for a tip you might get food a bit faster and that I’m not gonna delivery it for $4, then hang up and cancel.


----------



## dlearl476

uberboy1212 said:


> GH has a $12 hourly guarantee in my area. I was scheduled for a 4 hour shift but I got a text from GH saying that they needed drivers so log on any time. So I logged on about 90 minutes early and did 3 orders for @$20. Then during my scheduled shift it was real slow and I only got 5 orders for @$30 total. I was disappointed but felt better knowing that at least Id make an extra $18 from the hourly guarantee. Well I found out that they count the orders I did off schedule towards that guarantee which is BS. I understand if I had just logged on randomly but they asked me to log in because they were short on drivers. So basically I worked 90 minutes and did 3 orders for free. Just letting everyone know so you dont make the same mistake.


Yep, the first time it happened to me I emailed my driver rep and told her if GH wanted to insure I never did another single order off block they succeeded.

And you know what really sucks? It doesn't work on the flip side. If, for instance, you were at 92% acceptance and needed another delivery to qualify for the minimum. Nope, doesn't work. Only the offers you accept during your blocks count.



MicDee said:


> How likely is it to get even a 3 dollar tip? Low as hell.


My first two offers this morning: $17 & $19. $9 & $11tips. If tips aren't 50% of the money you make driving GH you're doing something wrong.


----------



## dlearl476

The Jax said:


> Also. whats with all the red? How about you stop rejecting deliveries. My bars are always green. No wonder you are getting crappy deliveries. You are getting de-prioritized. Stop being so selfish and think you are worth so much for your time and do all offers that come to you and maybe you will get better deliveries.


Speaking of de-prioritized: Yeaterday I was working in my garage and didn't hear my first offer. Heard the second one and when I accepted, saw that I'd missed one so, on a three hour block, no way was I going to make up 90%, which is what the rate for minimum guarantee is here.

So, since GH knew I was screwed for the Guarantee, I didn't get another single offer the rest of the three hours.

$7/3hrs.

I got a lot done in my garage, though. 

Already made $50 in 2 hrs today to make up for it.



Toby2 said:


> I had a couple of $4 orders that I rejected because I know there is no tip. I'm thinking if they tipped a couple of bucks they would have a chance of someone making the delivery. Then I thought of taking the order, calling them and saying that if you would of put a couple of bucks for a tip you might get food a bit faster and that I'm not gonna delivery it for $4, then hang up and cancel.


I'm thinking of getting some stickers made. One of retro 60's designs with a Housewife in an apron and a quote balloon that says "Tipping Insures Prompt Service" and sticking them on non-tippers bags. And insuring their orders arrive st least 30 minutes late. And cold.


----------



## Eddze1234

dlearl476 said:


> Yep, the first time it happened to me I emailed my driver rep and told her if GH wanted to insure I never did another single order off block they succeeded.
> 
> And you know what really sucks? It doesn't work on the flip side. If, for instance, you were at 92% acceptance and needed another delivery to qualify for the minimum. Nope, doesn't work. Only the offers you accept during your blocks count.
> 
> 
> My first two offers this morning: $17 & $19. $9 & $11tips. If tips aren't 50% of the money you make driving GH you're doing something wrong.


All depends where ur location is chief. Must be nice on ur side of the grass though lol. U wont get those kinds of tips on unscheduled tips . They give u the bottom of the barrel trips with no tip included. Had a 13 mile trip that I actually had to do for my ratings and got 4.25. Total kick in the crotch



Eddze1234 said:


> That's what I was told too. Ridiculous . I scheduled a 7am to 830am shift where I didnt get a single order. So I thought well no worries, grubhub promises 12 an hour minimum. Boy was I wrong. Still have no idea how they can factor in unscheduled trips. They are unrelated . Plus where in the heck does it say that anyways. Word to wise never do unscheduled grubhub trips because they suck with little pay. At least in the pasadena ca location anyways


12 dollar minimum my ass



Toby2 said:


> I had a couple of $4 orders that I rejected because I know there is no tip. I'm thinking if they tipped a couple of bucks they would have a chance of someone making the delivery. Then I thought of taking the order, calling them and saying that if you would of put a couple of bucks for a tip you might get food a bit faster and that I'm not gonna delivery it for $4, then hang up and cancel.


What I've noticed here in the SoCal area is that usually after a low ball trip while on a block is that they usually make it up with a nice order. "Usually"


----------

